# Metal cone filter for Precision Brewer



## Benji (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm partial to a metal filter, but generally only brew enough coffee for two. I noticed the Precision Brewer has a cone adaptor for smaller brews, but the provided metal filter is flat bottomed. Are there any Sage or third party metal cone filters that'll fit this?

Many thanks.


----------

